# Ok I need dig and nslookup

## Golbez

What are the emerge packages?

emerge dig and emerge nslookup do not work

hehe do I have to actually compile these by source?  :Surprised: 

----------

## delta407

As I recall:

```
# emerge bind-tools
```

It took me a while to figure out, too  :Smile: 

----------

## /bin/bash

```

*  net-dns/bind-tools

      Latest version available: 9.2.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 9.2.2

      Size of downloaded files: 4,446 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.isc.org/products/BIND/bind9-beta.html

      Description: bind tools: dig, nslookup, and host

      License:     as-is

```

emerge -S is your friend

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## Jimboscott

For telnet (if you need it for testing) 

```
emerge search telnet
```

----------

